# Adaptar bateria a celular chino (4 terminales)



## Julian03

Buenas a todos, como dice el título, estoy intentando encender un móvil chino del que no dispong la bayería y, lógicamente no consigo el repuesto y/o no vale la pena pedirlo de afuera... 
Particularmente el móvil es un Xiaomi Redmi Note 3 (mejor que mi movil personal jaja) y lo adquirí bastante maltrecho, entre sus "roturas" está la falta de bateria...
Lo que pretendo es soldarle alguna que sea compatible, ya que es interna, conectada vía flex y para el colmo no tiene el sócalo donde debería ir..
Googleando un poco, dí con las siglas de los terminales, lls cuales son GND-ID-TH-P+
Me preocupa saber que son los terminales del medio.. Sospecho que TH es el controlador de temperatura, y ESPERO que ID no sea un identificador...

Sabiendo que son, como podria busar una bateria similar, o bien "engañar" al movil para que todo esté en orden...

La unica utilidad que tendrá sera la de usar juegos y apps pesadas (aprovechar su hardware, vamos), para dejar mi movil personal para uso básico.. Da igual si lo alimento con una fuente o con bateria

Desde ya disculpas por lo enredafo y extenso del post, y gracias por tomarse el tiempo de leer

Saludos atte


----------



## DJ T3

Yo diria que conectes sin problema cualquier bateria a los terminales correspondientes, GND - TH - P+.
Prueba sino con el LM317, que es un regulador de voltaje. Busca en el foro.


----------



## papirrin

El Th es un termistor  ntc o ptc y mide temperatura efectivamente,  el ID es un identificador... 
Para engañarlo tienes que ir probando con una resistencia entre ID y GND... El valor depende de cada fabricante , puedes empezar con una resistencia de 47K...
El TH también puedes emularlo con una resistencia pero en la mayoría no es indispensable.


----------



## Yairman

Te recomiendo este video de mi paisano, lo he realizado y va perfecto:


----------



## papirrin

No vi el video pero supongo que a una bateria buena le pone el BSI de la dañada... si se tiene la dañada es mejor puesto que estos cuentan con un sistema de proteccion


----------



## Yairman

Exacto papirrin es mas viable eso.

¿No te sirviria esta?

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-632594716-bateria-xiaomi-redmi-note-2-original-nueva-bm45-3020mah-_JM#stayOnWeb_

Eso si pagar ese precio por la batería,  sale mas barato algun injerto con bateria LG o Huawei con características similares, para adaptarle al chino porque esta batería es de flex.


----------



## Julian03

Vi varios videos, y si efectivamente en lammayoria utilizan la circuitería de la bateria dañada, a la cual le sueldan la celda de otra bateria.. Mi problema es 
-No tengo la vieja bateria del movil
-El movil no tiene el sócalo (en la board) donde iría conectado el flex, por lo visto lo arrancaron...

Les comento ademas otras avería que tiene...

Flex del sensor dactilar, cortado (va en la tapa trasera)
Botones de volumen dañados
Bandeja porta sims faltante y bahía de ésta, dañada...

Esto es lo que sucede cuando consideran "caro" llevar el movil a servicio, y es por lo cual lo adquirí practicamente regalado y mas como un reto, para reutilizarlo como tablet hogareña...

Saludos  gracias a todos por la paciencia y por las ideas.. Comenzaré probando con las resistencias a los sensores


----------



## Julian03

Gente logré encenderlo, co una bateria lg de 2100mah (la original del equipo es de 4000mah)... Solo p+ y gnd, con cargador enchufado enciende... Peero, me indica "-2%" de batería, es normal por la diferencia de mah de las baterias? Gracias desde ya


----------



## papirrin

las estadisticas de carga y dewcarga estan almacenadas en la memoria flash del equipo y los calculos los hace tomando en cuenta el ID de la bateria asi que supongo que no te va a cargar bien, ni va a cortar la carga  cuando este llena o se va a apagar antes de que este descargada la bateria.
yo que tu tendria cuidado con eso pues si se pasa de carga es probable que se infle la bateria o se dañe el equipo...


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla

la bateria esta a unos 15 dolares en china yo creo que vale la pena ese telefono es bastante bueno


----------



## Borgi

Hola,

Muchas de las baterías de los teléfonos móviles actuales tienen 4 terminales. Los indicados con + y - corresponden a alimentación y masa. El terminal indicado con una T hace referencia a un termistor NTC que actúa como sensor de termperatura.
El cuarto termianal, habitualmente indicado por un D, según he leído en algunos foros sirve para comunicaciones. ¿Pero a qué tipo de comunicaciones se refiere?

En el caso de que el móvil tenga tres terminales, en la mayoría de los casos son el +, el - y T. ¿No tiene termianl de comunicaciones?¿ entonces como pasan información móvil y batería? ...


----------



## papirrin

no se si todavia te sirva la informacion pero esa terminal D, es una resistencia fija en la bateria, depende de la capacidad de la bateria es una resistencia, es decir y como ejemplo si la bateria es de 1800 mAh habra una resistencia entre D y negativo de 2K, si es de 2800 habra una resistencia de 20K, en tres terminales no es T es D, osea qie  no tienen termistor, claro que esta informacion esta sujeta a la mayoria de las baterias.

para comprobarlo solo toma tu multimetro y mide la resistencia, y si calientas con algo el BSI veras que cambia la resistencia en el de 4 terminales...
en algunas baterias que son raras si hay una comunicacion serial con SPI si mal no recuerdo y proporcionan una serie de datos adicionales.


----------

